# Betta advice?



## Red (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi everybody,

I'm getting a betta in a few weeks and wondered if anyone had any tips to keeping them happy and healthy. I've got a 4 gallon tank cycling for him with live plants, a filter and heater and a close-fitting lid, and I'll probably just get him a few snails and/or shrimp for company (I initially thought neon tetras but nobody seems to agree on whether or not they'd bite the betta). I've had a coldwater tank running successfully for nearly a year so I know the basics but as this will be the first warm water tank I've kept I'm open to any advice!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Congrats! 

The shrimp may become a snack for him. As for tips just keep him clean and warm and he should do great. Live plants are welcomed and suggested. Make sure he has some surface area that is still so he can breathe and possibly build a nest if he desires. 

Lets see, filter, heater, lid... Believe you mentioned everything that is a must.


----------



## Red (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks  the pet shop sells some almost fully grown shrimp, maybe they'd be ok, or maybe I should just buy the snails that are already sharing his barracks since they're pretty tough and used to each other.


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

Anything bigger than his head for shrimp. But snails are cool too. Remember that his stomach is about the size of his eyeball, so only feed him a small amount every day.


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

First, WELCOME to the forum.

You are on the righteous path for keeping Bettas. Thank you. 

I have been keeping warm water fish for almost a year now and know that it is a rewarding occupation as well as educational. Enjoy!


----------



## Red (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks guys, glad nobody's told me I've got totally the wrong ideas and equipment (aka what happened when I first decided to keep goldfish)! I think I'll get the two snails he shares his little barracks with since they're obviously used to each other and very pretty snails...

What do I actually feed snails?

Also, some tropical flakes came free with the tank but I read somewhere that these aren't suitable for betta. What is? And since I don't want to waste the flakes, would my coldwater fish be ok to eat them? (goldfish, loaches, minnows, danios, shrimp)


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Flakes are good for goldfish, bettas need a high protein pellet. They are less prone to bloat with them. Also if you dont mind, frozen bloodworms, brineshrimp and daphnia are a welcomed treat weekly.


----------



## Red (Jun 13, 2013)

majerah1 said:


> Flakes are good for goldfish, bettas need a high protein pellet. They are less prone to bloat with them. Also if you dont mind, frozen bloodworms, brineshrimp and daphnia are a welcomed treat weekly.


OK, I can get those. I alread have frozen bloodworms for my coldwaters, they can learn to share.

I went with Otos in the end - full grown ones that the Betta won't be able to bully, but from what I've seen they mostly latch onto the side of the tank and leave the swimmers alone. They're just being floated now


----------



## gingergnome (Jun 25, 2013)

Glad you settled on something. I've got a beautiful blue Betta called Neptune who lives happily with white cloud mountain minnows and 3 red cherry shrimp. He ate a shrimp when they first went to live with him and hasn't bothered with them since  I guess a lot of it depends on the temperament of your Betta, each one is an individual


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

gingergnome said:


> Glad you settled on something. I've got a beautiful blue Betta called Neptune who lives happily with white cloud mountain minnows and 3 red cherry shrimp. He ate a shrimp when they first went to live with him and hasn't bothered with them since  I guess a lot of it depends on the temperament of your Betta, each one is an individual



WCMM are not a good tankmate choice for bettas. The minnows prefer much cooler water than the betta which makes them incompatible. The shrimp may or may not survive long term. LOL


----------



## gingergnome (Jun 25, 2013)

chipmunk1210 said:


> WCMM are not a good tankmate choice for bettas. The minnows prefer much cooler water than the betta which makes them incompatible. The shrimp may or may not survive long term. LOL


Thanks for the heads up. They were bought together, sharing a tank in the aquatic centre. WCMM are happy in warmer temperatures although cooler may be optimal although the females all dropped eggs lately which was exciting. We will wait and see with the shrimp ... so far so good


----------

